# September 2012 Photo Thread



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 2, 2012)

More from the 1930's Certo Dollina 0 - last one camera in motion as shutter released. You can see scratches on negatives


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 2, 2012)

Exakta Varex VX SLR dating from 1951-53. Found at yard sale this morning for five quid


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I like this one. Northumberland?


----------



## cybertect (Sep 3, 2012)

Some snaps from the Woolwich Ferry




London skyline from the Woolwich ferry by cybertect, on Flickr




Sea Bonanza by cybertect, on Flickr




Tuboat 'Racia' by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> I like this one. Northumberland?


Yeah, Steel Rigg on Hadrian's Wall.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2012)

Graflex Ciro 35 Range Finder Camera, US made, dating from early 1950's


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2012)

In the days when Agfa made cameras as good as Leica's c1950's - Agfa Karat 36


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Sep 4, 2012)

You need to clean the sensor in your camera Johnny, there's some big spots in those skies.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2012)

deleted double post


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2012)

Zeiss Ikon Contina with one of those now unreliable Prontor Shutters. Tip to camera collectors if you see a cheap camera with Compur shutter buy it - you stand a good chance of getting it to work reliably without taking the camera apart. Avoid anything with Prontor unless you never intend to use it


----------



## cybertect (Sep 4, 2012)

London's spiffy new cable car across the Thames




Emirates Air Line by cybertect, on Flickr




Emirates Air Line by cybertect, on Flickr




Emirates Air Line by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Some great shots so far!


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 4, 2012)

No 1 London Bridge by RoyReed, on Flickr




The Monument by RoyReed, on Flickr




St Magnus the Martyr by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Sep 4, 2012)

you're gonna hate this 
but I've had a weird cold and ELO stuck in my head so here is my design for 
Hacienda II




Happy ELO by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> You need to clean the sensor in your camera Johnny, there's some big spots in those skies.


 
I know, I know.


----------



## dweller (Sep 4, 2012)

tourists by dweller88, on Flickr




channel 4 news at the ATOS protest by dweller88, on Flickr




UK 2012 - Banana Republic by dweller88, on Flickr




angry birds by dweller88, on Flickr




paper reader by dweller88, on Flickr




anti-atos protest by dweller88, on Flickr




anti atos demo by dweller88, on Flickr




wedding van by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)

dp


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2012)

LLantwitt majors beach during its busy time...yesterday





inside St Illtyds


----------



## Tankus (Sep 6, 2012)

this is StTeilos Church at St Fagans welsh cultural museum ...originally built in Swansea around 1100 .....and moved to St fagans with the interior refurbished to around 1520

outside photos from an earlier visit ...interior from today

















most of the peasants were illiterate so the pictures tell a story


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 6, 2012)

It looks like at least one of those panels is copied from the church at Breage in Cornwall.




Breage Church by RoyReed, on Flickr (15th century wall painting of Christ with the wounds of the crucifixion and tools of local trades.)


----------



## dweller (Sep 6, 2012)

Serpentine Pavilion by dweller88, on Flickr




Serpentine Pavilion by dweller88, on Flickr




Serpentine Swan by dweller88, on Flickr




Serpentine Geese by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Sep 7, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> It looks like at least one of those panels is copied from the church at Breage in Cornwall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you were right ...Cornish art was used as a source
http://www.buildingconservation.com/articles/medieval-wall-paintings/medieval-wall-paintings.htm


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 7, 2012)

Tankus said:


> looks like you were right ...Cornish art was used as a source
> http://www.buildingconservation.com/articles/medieval-wall-paintings/medieval-wall-paintings.htm


Interesting article. Here's a link to a video on the wall paintings at Breage (and other stuff) if you're interested: http://www.realcornwall.tv/arts/artists/wall-art-and-rebellion.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2012)

A few others on Flickr here


----------



## Tankus (Sep 8, 2012)

these are nice and sharp  ............................................my last attempt with a tripod on fireworks was utterly pants  ......I'm going to have to practice more  ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2012)

They had lights set up round the yard which helped, I was mostly shooting at F11.

I was quite pleased with that fireworks shot.  I had been standing with everyone else for ages but got bored and wandered off to the shed to get a coffee at which point they finally set them off


----------



## Kippa (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a HDR photograph taken from Holy Trinity Church, South Shore.  Located in Blackpool, Lancashire, England UK.  It was open part of English Heritage weekend.







As usual if you want the free 18 megapixel jpeg you can get it at my deviant art account here: http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/
If you want the free HDR source material (48 bit TIFFS) you can get it free from my site here:   http://www.kippa.co.uk/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

[edit]

Photo of my wife's legs.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 9, 2012)

Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 9, 2012)

Rose by RoyReed, on Flickr




Rose Hips by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Sep 10, 2012)

sully car boot sale  ...yesterday


----------



## Tankus (Sep 10, 2012)

Sully beach ....another empty one




Solo cricket




anyone ?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Sep 14, 2012)

Been some great sunsets recently.




Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr




Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr




Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2012)

Pinhole image of stairs - Positive by simbojono, on Flickr




Pinhole self portrait - Positive by simbojono, on Flickr




Pinhole on bench - Positive by simbojono, on Flickr

Been making pinhole cameras at work today 

The self portrait really isnt that flattering


----------



## Firky (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to get the out with my camera again.


----------



## Zimri (Sep 15, 2012)

Hopefully the thumbnail works better than the stupidly big images I put up on the other threads


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## HAL9000 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/sets/72157631552642294/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2012)

Took this in June, but have only gotten around to getting it onto my computer:





Detroit Metro.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2012)

And another:





Downtown Royal Oak, MI.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Rose by RoyReed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rose hips ftw! I just took these today:


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)

and these:


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> View attachment 23165View attachment 23166 and these:


 
Great colour.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Great colour.


 
thanks. I did turn it up just a smidge in iphoto


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> thanks. I did turn it up just a smidge in iphoto


 
Aha!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Aha!


 

aw, is that not allowed  
I really mean _just _a little. Nature can take credit for most of the vibrancy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you live by the ocean then, Miss Caphat? Jealous.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2012)

I've taken hardly any photos since I lost my main lens. I'm trying to justify buying another but I'm totally skint at the mo. Will stick the massive zoom on tomorrow and get shooting with that instead!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I've taken hardly any photos since I lost my main lens. I'm trying to justify buying another but I'm totally skint at the mo. Will stick the massive zoom on tomorrow and get shooting with that instead!


 
How FM did you lose your main lens? it sounds very forgetful if you don't mind my saying!!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2012)

weltweit said:


> How FM did you lose your main lens? it sounds very forgetful if you don't mind my saying!!


 
I was switching between it and a manual focus prime at a wedding and managed to leave it somewhere.  It was only the kit lens but I used it alot at the wide end and now it's disappeared forever 

Rather than replace it for 50 quid I'm going to buy a used tamron f2.8constant 17-50 for around 200 quid when I get paid. Hopefully.  I always way things like that then never have the dosh to follow through.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> aw, is that not allowed
> I really mean _just _a little. Nature can take credit for most of the vibrancy


 
I used to color boost my shots a little; but I've decided that what nature gives is enough. Too much sometimes even - I've taken to backing the color off a bit, from 100 down to 98 or 96.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> aw, is that not allowed
> I really mean _just _a little. Nature can take credit for most of the vibrancy


 
Do the heck what you like with your photos. Do whatever makes them look most pleasing to your eye


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 17, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you live by the ocean then, Miss Caphat? Jealous.


 
yes, I do. I'm very lucky. Though it is very freezing in winter!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2012)

love those ^^


----------



## albionism (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 19, 2012)

Three shots taken on my way to work this morning




The Place north side by cybertect, on Flickr




Autumn Shadows, Duke Street Hill by cybertect, on Flickr




Tower Bridge and Tower Cranes by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Sep 19, 2012)

Imperial Wharf Jazz Festival




P1020944 by dweller88, on Flickr




P1020919 by dweller88, on Flickr



P1020948 by dweller88, on Flickr




P1020934 by dweller88, on Flickr




P1020942 by dweller88, on Flickr




P1020938 by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Sep 20, 2012)

testing out my new CCTV lens




coffee maker by dweller88, on Flickr




tea and coffee by dweller88, on Flickr




cup of tea by dweller88, on Flickr




_1030147 by dweller88, on Flickr




_1030145 by dweller88, on Flickr




kitchen by dweller88, on Flickr




_1030141 by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 20, 2012)

I really like the one of the floor boards, and the one of the cup of tea.


----------



## dweller (Sep 20, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I really like the one of the floor boards, and the one of the cup of tea.


 
Thanks for saying so, it is a fun lens to use


----------



## Kippa (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took at Selby Abbey






As usual you can get the free 18megapixel jpegs from my Deviant Art account : http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 24, 2012)

A few other transport related photos then... 




Stagecoach 18485 [LX55 BFA] by cybertect, on Flickr




Stagecoach 15158 [LX59 CPU] by cybertect, on Flickr




MS Hanseatic by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

dweller said:


> Thanks for saying so, it is a fun lens to use


 
Which one is it, and what camera is it stuck on?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2012)

I found the panorama setting on my Galaxy 

Somewhere in the Bay of Biscay:
















Obligatory sunset:


----------



## dweller (Sep 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Which one is it, and what camera is it stuck on?


 
It is a 6mm f1.4 c mount lens designed for 1/2" sensor with adjustable aperture and focus. 
The aperture adjustments are smooth and unmarked as is typical with these cctv lenses.
I bought it from here.
http://www.securitycamera2000.com/p...CTV-6mm-Lens-for-CCD-Security-Box-Camera.html
Took about 2 weeks to deliver.
I use it on my Panasonic Lumix G2 with a C Mount to M43rds adaptor I bought on ebay.
It fits in okay though I had to unscrew the little adjustment screw on the focus to get it in the adaptor but that makes barely any  
practical difference. Just means you can't lock the focus length in place.
I have to use a sensor crop setting in the camera to cut out as much vignetting as possible so you 
end up with a 2-3megapixel photo rather than a 10-12mpxl.
I think it is a bargain for under £20.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

dweller said:


> It is a 6mm f1.4 c mount lens designed for 1/2" sensor with adjustable aperture and focus.
> The aperture adjustments are smooth and unmarked as is typical with these cctv lenses.
> I bought it from here.
> http://www.securitycamera2000.com/products/1{47}2''-C-Mount-Security-CCTV-6mm-Lens-for-CCD-Security-Box-Camera.html
> ...


 
Cheers. I wonder if there's adaptors for the pentax Q. That's got a tiny, tiny sensor. The standard prime is 8.5mm and 12mp. there's a 25mm 1.4 lens too.

eta and a 8=48 f1!


----------



## dweller (Sep 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Cheers. I wonder if there's adaptors for the pentax Q. That's got a tiny, tiny sensor. The standard prime is 8.5mm and 12mp


 
I think there is , I saw a youtube vid with someone using a cctv lens on a pentax q.
here it is 

er this is getting a bit off topic, there's a cctv lens thread in the gear section


----------



## weltweit (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 26, 2012)

JC, do you just spend all your time going to carnivals and hot dog stands?


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice rainbow this morning.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2012)

Got an adapter to allow me to use Olympus OM lenses on my Panasonic G2 yesterday




20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr




20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr




122 Leadenhall by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## kage (Sep 26, 2012)

Birds braving out the filthy weather this afternoon in Mid Wales


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2012)

Look at that one on the middle wire. Dirty little rebel.


----------



## kage (Sep 26, 2012)

Goading the crow no doubt


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2012)

Light drizzle in London at lunch time




47 at Tanner Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2012)

Meanwhile, just round the corner...




Unboxed by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not sleeping in that !! I like to stretch out !!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 28, 2012)

More round Bermondsey with the Olympus OM 28mm f/3.5




Shad Thames by cybertect, on Flickr




Millstream Road by cybertect, on Flickr




The Queen's Arms by cybertect, on Flickr




Busy on St Thomas Street SE1 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> JC, do you just spend all your time going to carnivals and hot dog stands?


 
There are a fair number during the summer [pun sort of not intended]. They make for good photo ops; plus, I like going to them.  It's lots of people having a good time.

I haven't been to that many: Cloverdale Rodeo in May, Calgary Stampede in July, and North West Territorial Days in August. I've been mining the photostock from that trip for the last month and won't take any new pics till I'm done. I was quite happy with some of the scenes I managed to photograph.

Actually, I didn't even go to the PNE this year. I'm sort of done with photographing that.

If I had my druthers, I'd buy an RV and spend the summer going from small town to small town on the prairies, attending their local fairs. Those fairs are the absolute best.

I also want to record the prairies themselves. I think I like to take pictures of the prairies because I enjoy the solitude there, like I enjoy the solitude of the night.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 29, 2012)

few from holidays of my lad..... awww etc


----------



## dweller (Sep 30, 2012)

orb 16 by dweller88, on Flickr




orb 24 by dweller88, on Flickr




orb 26 by dweller88, on Flickr




orb 2 by dweller88, on Flickr




orb 3 by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2012)

St Thomas Street Works by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Mail by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2012)

I blame William Eggleston I by cybertect, on Flickr





I blame William Eggleston II by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 30, 2012)

Brighton yesterday


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 30, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Nice rainbow this morning.
> 
> View attachment 23441


Also taken on Wednesday; view from the back of school


----------

